# Online Auction (right here!) for Riley 2 yo with cancer



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Mont gave me permission to put up an auction here on TTMB for little Riley, the 2 year old son of 2Cool member FirePat. 

FirePat is a firefighter and lives in Friendswood. He is a kayak fisherman. 

In his battle with cancer, little Riley has lost his left arm, shoulder, and clavicle. And he still plays, swims and smiles. Tough little guy, huh?

Let's do what we can to help out this young family.

Mrs. B


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Donated by "raz1056":

I have a guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney with a certificate of authenticity that I will donate for auction. 

... I bought this item with the intentions of donating it for a good cause and I cannot think of a better one... 

... I will ship postage paid to the highest bidder. 

... I will start the bidding off at $250 myself. 

Ricky & Denise Raz Family

Let's get started!


----------



## lowbass (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow! What a fighter. Right now I'm in a fight with my wife for recurring lung cancer. Her hair just started falling out last night, after the latest round of chemo. This guy gives me/us inspiration!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll bid $300.00. That guitar will be worth much more one day. Our prayers go out to Riley and his family. What a huge inspiration!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what kind of guitar is it?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

It's just a strat styled studio guitar--Thanks for the interest!


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

this is a great idea mrs. b! when i read it on TKF it broke my heart that someone so young and innocent has to go through so much. i am going today to a bank of america and making a donation to his fund to help any way i can. little guy needs all the help, love, and support he can get! lowbass, you and your wife are in my prayers as well


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

$500


----------



## flounder boy (Oct 26, 2006)

*bid*

600.00


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Howdy from Riley's grandmother. This is so nice. I've got tears in my eyes. What a super idea. You all rock!
Libby


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Welcome, Libby! I hope I get to meet you on Sunday at Challenger 7 Park. I look just like my avatar and I'm 5 feet tall. Please come and find me so I can give you a big hug!

Mrs. B


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

pdt818 said:


> this is a great idea mrs. b! when i read it on TKF it broke my heart that someone so young and innocent has to go through so much. i am going today to a bank of america and making a donation to his fund to help any way i can. little guy needs all the help, love, and support he can get! lowbass, you and your wife are in my prayers as well


What do you have to do to donate at bank of america?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

If you would like to make a donation for his medical bills and hopefully for a prosthesis in the future, you can go to any *bank of america* and make a check out to *Riley Rhoden Benefit Fund*.

See previous link about the fundraising benefit for Riley this Sunday 11 AM - 3 PM at Challenger 7 Park, off FM 528:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170529

Mrs. B


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

you can go to any bank of america and make a check out to Riley Rhoden Benefit Fund.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Folks...let's get going on this deal for Riley and his Folks...He is a true HERO to this old geezer...:smile:

Gonna put up the four best 'biggies' I've got right now....Please bid separately on each pen.. I'll even kick in a nice gift box for each one of them so all ya gotta do is stick on a bow ...and really tickle someone...

Left to Right...

No. l.....This is a Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic twist pen I make last week..It is really beautiful...if'n yore into BLUE/TURQUOISE. The gold and silver decorations top/middle/and bottom make this one a real 'knock-out'.

No. 2....This one is something special..ALL Axis antler "El Grande" rollerball screw cap.. Made this one a couple of days ago and was the first REAL perfect success I've had with antlers...Sumthin' to be proud of...and would go great with yore "Tuxedo"..lol

No. 3....This 'un is my 'First Love'...good old Mesquite Burl wood turned into a Deluxe Cigar Rollerball Screw Cap pen...This 'un could be an heirloom...unless somebody grabs it from ya....It's an 'eye-catcher' itself...

No. 4....This one is the "Jersey Cow"...Inlace acrylic mounted on a Churchill Rollerball Screw Cap pen.. Don't have to say much more about this one.. It is really 'Eye Candy'..and I'll guarantee you'll like it or else Bobby will give ya your money back...:biggrin:

Now....let's git on with giving lil Riley a little assist.....:biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for donating those beautful custom-made pens, Jim! Each one is unique and will be a prize to its new owner.

Folks, when you bid on these pens, please let us know WHICH ONE you are bidding on. They appear in the first photo of Tortuga's post, left to right.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I'll bid $25 each for all 4 pens. Thats a total of $100 for all of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Quick question, When will the auctions end??


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Come on Brian. You can do better than that for the guitar...

Guitar: I bid $1000.00


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

It hasn't been decided yet. I'm sure hoping we'll get some more stuff donated. Or maybe some services. I wish Coachlaw was here to donate himself as a slave-for-a-day again, LOL!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Here is something to bid on:*

*Two Express Reel Services Supplied by *​*Gulf** Coast** Reel Works*​​This service offers 24 hour turn-around for two (2) reels. Included, is up to $20 in parts (if needed). This will apply to Shimano baitcasting reels up to and including Calcutta 700 size reels, and ABU Garcia bait casting reels up to and including 7000 size reels. Also included is return shipping, if applicable. Please contact Mike Cubbage @ 281-235-7526 for drop-off or shipping information.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Mike, now we're getting them on the bandwagon! Hey Jimmy how about one of those WATERLOO Rods?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

What a trooper!!! Offshore trip for 3, everything included. This is a full day trip and the bid starts at $500. Courtesy of CajunBob & Darlene www.takeasoldierfishing.com Texas Gulf Coast Forum. GOD bless that family and give them strength.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll bid $500 on the fishing trip!


Let's pray for a smooth day!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

OK everybody I'm leaving up to you guys until Monday-due us proud!

Everyone have a safe and blessed weekend!


Gone Fishin'


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Thank you for donating those beautful custom-made pens, Jim! Each one is unique and will be a prize to its new owner.
> 
> Folks, when you bid on these pens, please let us know WHICH ONE you are bidding on. They appear in the first photo of Tortuga's post, left to right.


 #1-$50
#2-$50
#3-$50
#4-$50


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks...again, Willie...Now we're talkin'...These are 100+ buck pens on the market and you're getting your money's worth.....


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

pens, 
$101 each, if I am high bidder pm me I will pay tab the same day


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

raz1056 said:


> I'll bid $500 on the fishing trip!
> 
> Let's pray for a smooth day!


Let's make it $600.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Chickenboy!!!!!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

raz1056 said:


> I'll bid $500 on the fishing trip!
> 
> Let's pray for a smooth day!


Thanks for the bid, we only go if conditions are good.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

We're still open for more items and services to be donated. What'cha got?


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*Lets go fishing*

We have $600.00 can I get $700.00? This is for a good cause. And you will get fish Even if I have to catch them for you!!



Flynm said:


> Let's make it $600.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

$150 on # 4 pen,It is eye candy!


----------



## pdt818 (May 1, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lets get some bids going here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mornin', Folks....It's a bright new beautiful weekend....so let's see a little action on helping out this Family...How about a few new items for the auction and some dazzling 2cool bids to help Riley......and thanks to the generous bidders who've already chimed in here...

Let 'er rip, Boys and Gals..:work:


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

*Shimano TLD 15 on FALCON ROD*

I have a TLD 15 mounted on an extra heavy 20-30 lb class Falcon rod that I'll put up on here. The rod looks like an oversized trout rod. 7' length. it's a good rod for live baiting for snapper, tarpon, and other critters like that.

it's used but in good condition. I can't find my cable to download photos off my digital camera, but I will post some up ASAP!!!

here's a picture off my cell phone for the time being.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> *Two Express Reel Services Supplied by *​*Gulf** Coast** Reel Works*​​This service offers 24 hour turn-around for two (2) reels. Included, is up to $20 in parts (if needed). This will apply to Shimano baitcasting reels up to and including Calcutta 700 size reels, and ABU Garcia bait casting reels up to and including 7000 size reels. Also included is return shipping, if applicable. Please contact Mike Cubbage @ 281-235-7526 for drop-off or shipping information.


$40.00


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

I'll start it with $100.



Kyle 1974 said:


> I have a TLD 15 mounted on an extra heavy 20-30 lb class Falcon rod that I'll put up on here. The rod looks like an oversized trout rod. 7' length. it's a good rod for live baiting for snapper, tarpon, and other critters like that.
> 
> it's used but in good condition. I can't find my cable to download photos off my digital camera, but I will post some up ASAP!!!
> 
> here's a picture off my cell phone for the time being.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS*

SORRY FOLKS I MUSTA BEEN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL ON THIS ONE JUST ABOUT MISSED IT FOR SURE.
BUT IMMMMM IN FOR 2 CUSTOM BILLYSTIX INSHORE RODS SPIRAL OR SPIN YOUR CHOICE YOU JUST POST UP WHICH YOU WANT AND HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO BID.
NOW DIG DEEP FOR THIS YOUNG MAN AND I WILL BUILD YOU THE VERY FINEST FISHING ROD A MAN COULD EVER FISH, SO LETS HEAR IT REMEMBER IT COULD BE YOU OR ONE OF YOURS.
STIX'S HAT'S OFF TO YOU YOUNG MAN . :fish: 
STIX


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

$300 Spiral



billystix said:


> SORRY FOLKS I MUSTA BEEN ASLEEP AT THE WHEEL ON THIS ONE JUST ABOUT MISSED IT FOR SURE.
> BUT IMMMMM IN FOR 2 CUSTOM BILLYSTIX INSHORE RODS SPIRAL OR SPIN YOUR CHOICE YOU JUST POST UP WHICH YOU WANT AND HOW MUCH YOU WANT TO BID.
> NOW DIG DEEP FOR THIS YOUNG MAN AND I WILL BUILD YOU THE VERY FINEST FISHING ROD A MAN COULD EVER FISH, SO LETS HEAR IT REMEMBER IT COULD BE YOU OR ONE OF YOURS.
> STIX'S HAT'S OFF TO YOU YOUNG MAN . :fish:
> STIX


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WAT TO GO, BILLY !!! I just knew you'd be a sneakin' in here sometimes.:tongue: 

The quacks won't lemme go fishin' no mo', but I'll open up the bidding on Rod No. 1 for $200...If'n I happen to win when all the 'blood' has been spilt, I'll lay the rod on one of these fine 2coolers...:biggrin: 

Thanks for hoppin' in......jim


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whoops !!! I type too danged slow....


Make the bid 300 for whichever one Mike don't want....


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

HI JIM
MAN I COULD BUILD RODS ALL DAY LONG FOR THIS TYPE THANG, THIS IS WHAT CUSTOM ROD BUILDING IS ALL ABOUT TO STIX.
LOVE THAT LITTLE MAN.
STIX:biggrin:


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

THANKS SARGE
STIX


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks to you Billy! I don't know the young man but i will do what i can to help. If something happens to me i hope i have just half of the will power he has!


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

This is awesome! I can't believe how giving all of you are for Riley. I thank yall so much for everything.
Riley and Pat


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

In order to keep the BillyStix rods straight, why don't you call em. Rod 1 and Rod 2. he will build either one you want the way I read it. Spin or Spiral.

Looks like to me that we have:


Rod 1 @ $300 -- SargentMike

Rod 2 @ $300 -- Tortuga


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh i see, i guess that does clarify it a little better. Thanks COME ON PEOPLE, LETS HELP THIS YOUNG MAN OUT !!!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*Robbie FROM FISHWAWK THREAD IS HELPING OUT*

I JUST RECIEVED AN E MAIL FROM THE OWNER OF A ROD WRAPPING THREAD COMPANY THAT FURNISHES ROD THREAD TO ROD BUILDERS AROUND THE WORD
"FISHAWK THREAD"
ROBBIE THE OWNER SAID TO ME THAT IF I WOULD CONTACT HIM HE WOULD SUPPLY ME WITH WHAT EVER THREAD I NEEDED IN THIS ROD BUILD, A VERY NICE GESTURE ON HIS PART TO SAY THE LEAST " THANKS TO ROBBIE" PERHAPS I NOW HAVE A FOOT IN THE DOOR KINDA SORTA OR MAYBE A NEW FRIEND IN THE ROD BUILDING BIDNESS :biggrin: NEVER KNOW.
THANKS ROBBIE
STIX


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Shameless 'goose'...How about a 'sticky', Darrell?:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

BFSkiff's got a good idea !!!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=170887


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I went to the beach today. Didn't fish. I just enjoyed the wind, the sunshine and watching the waves tumble all over themselves.

Just got back a little while ago, and so glad to see that things have been running smoothly on this thread.

BillyStix, so glad to see you jump into this fundraiser with both feet! Some folks will be so happy with a new BillyStix rod, and I know that Riley's family will benefit from the funds that your beautiful custom-made rods will bring. You're great, Billy, and I appreciate all that you do!

Come on, folks! Let's put some more items up for bid. What'cha got?!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

thanks for starting this Mrs. B. 

I hope we can get a good turnout on these auctions


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for posting up your rod and reel for auction, Kyle!

Folks we need more items posted up for bidding. 

I sure do miss Robs posting up her rum cakes for auction - those really were popular!

Come on, folks, be creative.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I know this isn't much but these old Hump Lures are the best I have from my collection--they are in the original box and never used. I hope someone will bid on these for that wonderful young man. Jay


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Capt Jay Baker said:


> I know this isn't much but these old Hump Lures are the best I have from my collection--they are in the original box and never used. I hope someone will bid on these for that wonderful young man. Jay


$ 50 each.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Bump. Come on folks, help us out here. Mont, how 'bout a sticky?


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

grayfish said:


> In order to keep the BillyStix rods straight, why don't you call em. Rod 1 and Rod 2. he will build either one you want the way I read it. Spin or Spiral.
> 
> Looks like to me that we have:
> 
> ...


$350 each!

thinking custom xmas presents!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

*Vintage Windows for auction*

Up for Auction! A pair of wonderful vintage leaded glass windows with chippy paint. 19" x 42". Could be painted or left "as is" for that shabby chic look. Interesting hanging on wall or could be used as doors for a cabinet. Because of size, you will need to pick them up-290 and 610 area. Guys, be sure to show your wife this auction.

Bid high-it's for a great cause.

Thanks,
Laurie (Raysor's wife)


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Ok I have been thinking about this all day long and here is what I have to offer. A 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach. Please see my listing on VRBO at

http://www.vrbo.com/134749 In brief it is a 4 bedroom 3 bath home of two canal lots over looking the bird scantuary in Jamaica beach.

You choose the weekend and is only subject to prior reservations. So when you win this auction please contact me via the vrbo lsiting and book your date. This is a $850 value, so good luck bidding.

With all my best wishes to *Riley*

God bless,
Pile


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip*

I would like to donate a Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip.

Will be fishing for Shark, Bull Reds, Jack Crevalle. Perfect trip to get a youngster invovled and possibly catch their first true..BIG fish!! Trip is for 2 people, Preferably a Dad and Son or Daughter. I will supply the boat, bait, Ice and tackle.

230 Proline CC w/ 225 Yamaha

I am not a guide, I just like to catch big fish and introducing people into the sport.

I will start the bidding for this with my cost.. *$100.00*


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*BILLYSTIX COLUMBIA SHIRTS*

OK MORE BILLYSTIX GOODIES, I HAVE NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE SO NOW WOULD BE A GREAT TIME TO DO IT.
1--COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT, SHIRT IS FULLY EMBROIDERY BACK LEFT SLEEVE,RIGHT SLEEVE,RIGHT FRONT CHEST AND YOUR NAME ON THE LEFT FRONT CHEST, YOU CAN HAVE YOUR PICK OF COLORS IF YOU LIKE, I NORMALLY USE LIGHT BLUE WITH DARK BLUE AND RED LETTERS THIS IS A KILLER SHIRT.
IT IS NOT OFTEN SPOKE OF MOSTLY WORE BY THE HARD CORE TOP DAWG BILLYSTIX OWNERS DUE TO THE COST OF THE SHIRT AFTER IT IS COMPLETED.
IT COST ME CLOSE TO $100 TO COMPLETE AND THAT IS WHAT I GIVE IT TO THE OWNERS FOR SO LETS POST UP FOR RILEY AND YOU CAN WEAR THIS FINE LOOKING SHIRT PROUDLY I WOULD BE SO HONORED TO HAVE SOMEONE BID $300 FOR THIS FINE SHIRT IF THE PERSON THAT BIDS THIS HIGH DOLLAR ON THE SHIRT I WILL BUILD HIM A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST  
LETS DO IT FOR THE LITTLE SLUGGER.
LADIES REMEMBER ITS ALMOST SANTA TIME WHAT A GIFT FOR YOUR MAN.
STIX


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

billystix said:


> OK MORE BILLYSTIX GOODIES, I HAVE NEVER DONE THIS BEFORE SO NOW WOULD BE A GREAT TIME TO DO IT.
> 1--COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT, SHIRT IS FULLY EMBROIDERY BACK LEFT SLEEVE,RIGHT SLEEVE,RIGHT FRONT CHEST AND YOUR NAME ON THE LEFT FRONT CHEST, YOU CAN HAVE YOUR PICK OF COLORS IF YOU LIKE, I NORMALLY USE LIGHT BLUE WITH DARK BLUE AND RED LETTERS THIS IS A KILLER SHIRT.
> IT IS NOT OFTEN SPOKE OF MOSTLY WORE BY THE HARD CORE TOP DAWG BILLYSTIX OWNERS DUE TO THE COST OF THE SHIRT AFTER IT IS COMPLETED.
> IT COST ME CLOSE TO $100 TO COMPLETE AND THAT IS WHAT I GIVE IT TO THE OWNERS FOR SO LETS POST UP FOR RILEY AND YOU CAN WEAR THIS FINE LOOKING SHIRT PROUDLY I WOULD BE SO HONORED TO HAVE SOMEONE BID $300 FOR THIS FINE SHIRT IF THE PERSON THAT BIDS THIS HIGH DOLLAR ON THE SHIRT I WILL BUILD HIM A CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST
> ...


Lets get this one rolling,

I will bid $125.00


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I wanted to get this back up to the top page


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Riley*

$200.00 for the fishing trip with Tiny.......Capt. Wayne


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Piledriver said:


> Ok I have been thinking about this all day long and here is what I have to offer. A 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach. Please see my listing on VRBO at
> 
> http://www.vrbo.com/134749 In brief it is a 4 bedroom 3 bath home of two canal lots over looking the bird scantuary in Jamaica beach.
> 
> ...


i'll start on piledriver's offering ... $500.00.

betty, when does this auction end?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MC...I think Betty is thinking about the 19th..but she said she is leaving the 'closing' open for the present until she can work with Mont...

Think I'll take a pass at Billy's 'Shirt/Rod Special' for an opening bid of $300.. I'd love to have the shirt..and bet I can find somebody who could use the 'spiral' since the quacks won't lemme get in the sun no mo'......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Muchas gracias fer the 'sticky'..Mont or BadHabit ..or whoever is responsible...

and I'll betcha Riley and Family appreciate it more than ya know...jd


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

THANKS TORTUGA
YOU ARE DA MAN FO SHO  YOU WILL LOOK FINE IN THAT SHIRT I PROMISE
I CANT TELL YOU ALL HOW THIS HAS MADE MY WEEK END LIKE I HAVE ALWAYS SAID "TEXAS ROCKS"
STIX


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Wanted to let y'all know how much Riley's family appreciates all the outpouring of love and giving spirit here on 2Cool.

When I left for the benefit this morning the bidding here on 2Cool had come to a little over $3,000. When I told Riley's family that, they were stunned, and very happy to hear it. Backlasher and I got to meet Riley, his mom Rachel, his dad Pat, his grandma Libby, and his grandpa George. 

Riley was riding around on his tricycle just using his right hand like nothing had happened, very secure in himself. In a little while I saw one of Riley's little friends riding that tricycle, and he was using only his right hand and had his left hand resting in his lap. I think he had decided that if Riley couldn't use his left hand on the tricycle, then he wouldn't either! Now THAT'S empathy, friends!

Later I told his grandma Libby "That little boy KNOWS that he is very much loved." She said, "He surely IS." 

Lots of young families were at the benefit, little kids running around playing in the park and on the moon walk. It was awesome!

I saw Capt. Wayne Vinton and his wife Linda. Saw lots of 2Coolers and I know I'll forget some of the names: Yunggun and dad Tater Salad (?), Chuck, Big Flat Skiff (who looks a lot like Trodery!), Rig'd Up, tx-fisherdude, and others who I can't remember names anymore (sorry!).

They had only a silent auction. I saw some fishing trips and retreats, etc., going for $500 - $750, and lots of smaller items going for $25 - $200 or so. I think their silent auction brought in a good amount for Riley's Benefit Fund, and I'm so glad I could be there and participate in it.

Oh, BTW, we were a little late getting there, and the things I brought to the benefit didn't get a lot of viewing or bids in the silent auction. So I brought back 5 of Tortuga's beautiful pens that he sent (he sent 8), and I'll take photos and post them up for bidding here on this thread, maybe tomorrow. (I also had to buy back an item that I put in the auction, so it wouldn't be sold too cheaply; but I have a plan to use it as a gift for a friend, so I won't post it here.)

Now let's get back to the matter at hand. Posting items, bidding on them, and building up Riley's Benefit Fund. 

I'm thinking about next Sunday at 8 PM as an ending time. Maybe that'll give some of us time to ransack the closets and the garage looking for more stuff to post up.

Mrs. B


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Thank yall so much for all the help with this benefit. Just got home, very tired, and very overwelmed by everyone who gave and showed their support. This was the best moment in my life and I'm proud that some of yall were there to share it with me. I will post some pics Tues. night when I get off work, or grandma might do it sooner. Again, thank you to everyone who prayed and showed their support for Riley, now I need to go to bed. Thank you so much.
Riley, Rachel, and Pat


----------



## TX Wader (Jun 16, 2005)

It was nice to meet you and Riley Pat.I am the person that.Donated at the end just before your son went home. Mike Mazariegos


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I told my grandmother about this sweet little boy and she wants to donate to the Bank. Does anyone know if you have to bring cash or do they accept checks too. Thanks for any quick info because she plans on going there tomorrow.
Thanks very much!!
Steve


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> I told my grandmother about this sweet little boy and she wants to donate to the Bank. Does anyone know if you have to bring cash or do they accept checks too. Thanks for any quick info because she plans on going there tomorrow.
> Thanks very much!!
> Steve


From Mrs. B. earlier.



Mrs Backlasher said:


> ...If you would like to make a donation for his medical bills and hopefully for a prosthesis in the future, you can go to any *bank of america* and make a check out to *Riley Rhoden Benefit Fund*....
> 
> Mrs. B


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Riley*

Hi Pat....What a pleasure it was to meet you and Riley.....He's a brave litte guy........I wish the very best to him and your family......I did purchase one of Tortuga's pens....I'm building quite a collection......Keep donating them Jim and I'll keep on buying them......God bless you and everyone who showed their support to this wonderful family.........Capt. Wayne


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Up for auction is this very large Arizona Ash bowl. The bowl was turned by several of the 2Cooler wood turners at a gathering we had in early May. The winning bidder for this great auction will own a little piece of 2Cool history and will have a great conversation piece. This 'one of a kind' bowl will finish out that coffee table, mantle or other area that needs that unique touch. This turning is big and heavy with a 14 inch diameter and a height of 9 inches. The wood has some amazing spalting which gives the wood a very unique grain pattern. Bid often and bid high for this beneficial auction!



For more info on the turning, check out---

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=162277


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*I would be honored!!*



KILT610 said:


> $200.00 for the fishing trip with Tiny.......Capt. Wayne


Capt. Wayne, I have heard yo on the radio for years, and I have run a fishing tournament with you, but I have yet to gon fishing with you..

As much as hope you will not only pay $200 for this trip, I do hope you find it in your heart to make dang sure youe win this trip!!

If you win, we both will!! As it will be an honor to have you aboard my boat!!


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*trip*

Hey Tiny...I'm going to try my best to win the trip.....I'm leaving for the lake in the morning and will be away from the computer...You have my cell #....Keep me posted.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don't sweat it, Roger...Capt. Wayne is GONNA win this trip....


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Up for auction is this very large Arizona Ash bowl.


I'll open it with a bid of $100


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm back, everyone needs to take the time and pat themselves on the back, donors and bidders alike, what an outpouring of love!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

There's an auction item from page 4 that (I think) hasn't received any bids yet. It'll be a really good item for you crafty folks (I mean that in the nicest way!) and possibly you woodworking type folks.

It's the vintage lead-glass doors donated by Raysor's wife Laurie. Leave them like they are for that "shabby-chic" look or refinish and dress them up to your own decor. Would make great cabinet doors.

Mrs. B


----------



## 2KSOTY (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm simply in awe of how well this amazing little man is handling and responding to his battle.



Pat, it was a pleasure meeting you. We'll be praying for your family



Kenny (Brooke's dad).


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I would like to add a duck and goose season lease for 1 person to the auction from Third Coast Outfitters. Bidding starts at 500.00. I would also like to add a spot on my dove lease outside of Rosenberg to the mix as well. Bidding starts at 60.00.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Ok I was getting a bit lost looking back and forth so I thought I would post a summary for everyone, just update or modify how you see fit.*

*Cheers*
*Pile*


*Donor* raz1056
Description; Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Page 1 
Bid 1,000 
Bidder Game On ​Donor Tortuga
Description; #1 pen
Page 2 
Bid 101 
Bidder Chicken Boy ​Donor Tortuga
Description; #2 pen
Page 2 
Bid 101 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Page 2 
Bid 101 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Page 2 
Bid 150 
Bidder FenderBender​ 
Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Page 3 
Bid 40 
Bidder MissDixie​Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Page 3
Bid 600 
Bidder flynm​ 
Donor Kyle 1974
Description TLD 15 and falcon rod
Page 4 
Bid 100 
Bidder SargentMike​ 
Donor Billystyx 
Description #1 custom Billystyx 
Page 5 
Bid 350
Bidder Piledriver​Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Page 5 
Bid 350
Bidder Piledriver​Donor Captain Jay Baker
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Page 6 
Bid 50 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Page 6 
Bid 50 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Page 7
Bid
Bidder​ Donor Piledriver 
Description A 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Page 7 
Bid 500 
Bidder Mastercylinder ​Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Page 7 
Bid 200 
Bidder Capt Wayne​Donor Billystyx
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Page 7
Bid 300 
Bidder Tortuga​Donor Galvbay
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Page 8 
Bid 100 
Bidder MissDixie ​Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Page 9 
Bid
Bidder​Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Page 9 
Bid
Bidder​


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

We went to a Bank Of America in Baytown and they had no idea about the Benefit Fund. Where can we take this check to so they can receive it? I need to know quickly so my wife can bring the check back with her. Please tell me somewhere we can bring this check to.
thanks,
Steve


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

*Matching Pen and Duck call Set.*

WOW, I can't beleive I have been out of the loop on this one! Just now catching up on this auction. I would like to donate a matching pen and duck call set. This is a Tortuga Pen and one of my duck calls (tail gunner duck calls) made to match it. Both these items are made from some of the most expensive wood in the world, Amboyna Burl and Asian Redwood Burl. The pen is some of Jims best work and is what I consider a collector grade piece of art. The call has a hand tunned cast Acrylic (not a poly) single reed stopper. This call ROCKS and is just what we need around here to get the ducks attention! More pics to follow. PM if you have questions.

Both come boxed and with cards detailing the date made and materials used.
Happy Bidding !

I'll start with $100.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

"Vintage lead-glass doors donated by Raysor's wife Laurie."

-------------------

I'll start this 'un off with a bid of $50... Oughta make some 'classy' front-doors for "Hiedi, the Wonder Weenie's" casa....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll go $150 on the Tail Gunner Duck Call/ Tortuga Pen Company combo 

I'll also go $150 on GalvBay's "Big Ash Bowl"


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll go $250 on the Bay/Jetty trip I can't trailer my boat for that!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

SEAHUNT186 said:


> We went to a Bank Of America in Baytown and they had no idea about the Benefit Fund. Where can we take this check to so they can receive it? I need to know quickly so my wife can bring the check back with her. Please tell me somewhere we can bring this check to.
> thanks,
> Steve


I'm sorry that happened, Seahunt. When I was at the Benefit on Sunday I got Riley's grandma's address in Friendswood. I'll send you a PM with her address and you can send your check to her and I'm sure she can deposit the check for you.

Mrs. B


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I'm sorry that happened, Seahunt. When I was at the Benefit on Sunday I got Riley's grandma's address in Friendswood. I'll send you a PM with her address and you can send your check to her and I'm sure she can deposit the check for you.
> 
> Mrs. B


Thanks, I appreciate the help!!

P.M. sent to you as well.

Steve


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

$60.00 for the reel cleaning from Mike.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

I'll put $150.00 on pen#3


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I'll donate a galveston bay fishing trip for three people. During the week only. Bait or lures. 
I have a 23ft gulf coast. I'm not a guide not even close. 

lets start at 150.00 I will provide rods & buy the bait


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Here are some more pictures of the ash bowl that the 2coolers worked on in May. It is truly a 2cooler team project. Lets get the bidding going for Riley! gb


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

*get ready people*

OK people get ready. I'm scrapping up my pennies and talking to the wife ( yes we all answer to a highr power) to see if I can get my hands on the pen and duck call. I dished out over 700 for a fly rod and I don't even fly fish (yet), and I really want the duck call ( I can use it).


----------



## budreaux (Jul 14, 2008)

*Fishfinder*

I'm throwing in a Eagle Cuda 168 Fish Finder. New from store & drop shipped to you!

http://www.eaglesonar.com/Products/Sonar/Cuda168.htm


----------



## budreaux (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay I'll make it either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210!

These are great for the kayakers!


----------



## triton240lts (Aug 3, 2007)

Back 2 the top !


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

It is not necessary to send this thread to the top. It is stuck there. It ain't gonna move till all is done.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Just an updating to the list

Cheers*
*Pile*

*Donor* raz1056

Description; Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
On Page 1 
Bid $1,000 
Bidder Game On ​Donor Tortuga

Description; #1 pen
On Page 2 
Bid $101 
Bidder Chicken Boy ​Donor Tortuga

Description; #2 pen
On Page 2 
Bid $101 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Tortuga 

Description; #3 pen 
On Page 2 
Bid $150 
Bidder Tracerp​Donor Tortuga 

Description; #4 pen 
On Page 2 
Bid $150 
Bidder FenderBender​Donor Mike in Friendswood 

Description; Express reel services (2) 
On Page 3 
Bid $60 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff​Donor CajunBob & Darlene 

Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
On Page 3
Bid $600 
Bidder flynm​Donor Kyle 1974

Description TLD 15 and falcon rod
On Page 4 
Bid $100 
Bidder SargentMike​Donor Billystyx 

Description #1 custom Billystyx 
On Page 5 
Bid $350
Bidder Piledriver​Donor Billystyx 

Description #2 custom Billystyx 
On Page 5 
Bid $350
Bidder Piledriver​Donor Captain Jay Baker

Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
On Page 6 
Bid $50 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Captain Jay Baker 

Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
On Page 6 
Bid $50 
Bidder Chicken Boy​Donor Raysor's wife 

Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
On Page 7
Bid $50
Bidder Tortuga​Donor Piledriver 

Description A 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
On Page 7 
Bid $500 
Bidder Mastercylinder ​Donor Tinyrogerd01 

Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
On Page 7 
Bid $250 
Bidder raz1056​Donor Billystyx

Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
On Page 7
Bid $300 
Bidder Tortuga​Donor Galvbay

Description Arizona Ash bowl
On Page 8 
Bid $150 
Bidder Trodery ​Donor Chuck Leaman 

Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
On Page 9 
Bid
Bidder​Donor Chuck Leaman 

Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
On Page 9 
Bid
Bidder
​Donor Endtuition
Description Duck call and pen 
On Page 10
Bid $150
Bidder Trodery
​Donor Bentman

Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
On Page 10
Bid 
Bidder
​Donor Budreaux

Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
On Page 10
Bid
Bidder​


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Another item to bid on!

A new Garmin 72 handheld GPS shipped to the highest bidder's door.
Donated by Chris Raz Family


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'll go $100 on the GPS from Raz1056


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the bid this is my Son's donation to Riley!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'll go $100 on the GPS from Raz1056


$101.01


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked Up © said:


> $101.01


LOL.....Oh Brother


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hooked Up © said:


> $101.01


reminds me of a silent auction I seen you bid on.. LOL!!

BTW, no worries bud and I ain't mad atcha none niether!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked Up © said:


> $101.01


$103.59


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I'm going to bump the 3 night stay in Jamica beach house to.....

550.00

Matt


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Come on folks this is for a little boy with his whole life in front of him. lets show him what being a texan is all about. this is a $1,200.00 trip I will bait your hook and take off your fish and ice them down.



CajunBob said:


> We have $600.00 can I get $700.00? This is for a good cause. And you will get fish Even if I have to catch them for you!!


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

*The Kemah Boardwalk*

The Kemah Boardwalk has generously donated a Family Fun Pack. This includes the following:
4 all day/ all ride passes (which includes the Boardwalk Bullet Rollercoaster)
4 passes to Stingray Reef where you can feed and pet stingrays
4 skill game tickets
4 tickets to the Spongebob Squarepants 4-D Theater
4 tickets to ride the Boardwalk Beast
Expiration is December 2009, so that gives whomever chooses this wonderful package for their family, or to give as a gift, over a year to use it's contents! How long has it been since you and the mrs. went on a double date? This would be a great package for grownups, too!!!! 
Rippin Lips, Rippin Lips Jr and family have also added a $50.00 Babin's Seafood House gift card. (can be used at any of the restaurants on The Kemah Boardwalk....but Babin's is our favorite for fresh fish!!!)
Remember that every Friday night in July is Fireworks Fridays and every Thursday night is Rock the Dock!!!
Leann Woodcock

Mrs B contact me and I can get all this to you or who ever is goin to watch the auction.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

I will bid 200.00 on the Kemah board walk package


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Just an updating to the list, note the change of page number to post number for those that have their preference set differently  Also, I have listed in Bold items without bids! Lets see if we can get them going.*

*Cheers*
*Pile*

*Donor* raz1056

Description; Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney

Post Number 2
Bid $1,000 
Bidder Game On
​Donor Tortuga

Description; #1 pen

Post Number 15
Bid $101 
Bidder Chicken Boy 
​
Donor Tortuga Description; #2 pen

Post Number 15
Bid $101 
Bidder Chicken Boy
​Donor Tortuga

Description; #3 pen

Post Number 15
Bid $150 
Bidder Tracerp​Donor Tortuga

Description; #4 pen

Post Number 15
Bid $150 
Bidder FenderBender
​
Donor Mike in Friendswood Description; Express reel services (2)

Post Number 21
Bid $60 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff

​Donor CajunBob & Darlene Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day)

Post Number 23
Bid $600 
Bidder flynm
​Donor Kyle 1974 Description TLD 15 and falcon rod

Post Number 39
Bid $100 
Bidder SargentMike
​Donor Billystyx

Description #1 custom Billystyx

Post Number 42
Bid $350
Bidder Piledriver
​Donor Billystyx

Description #2 custom Billystyx

Post Number 42
Bid $350
Bidder Piledriver
​Donor Captain Jay Baker

Description #1 Old Hump Lures

Post Number 59
Bid $50 
Bidder Chicken Boy
​Donor Captain Jay Baker

Description #2 Old Hump Lures

Post Number 59
Bid $50 
Bidder Chicken Boy
​Donor Raysor's wife

Description Vintage leaded glass windows

Post Number 63
Bid $50
Bidder Tortuga
​Donor Piledriver

Description A 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home

Post Number 64
Bid $550 
Bidder Fishnut
​Donor Tinyrogerd01

Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip

Post Number 65
Bid $250 
Bidder raz1056​Donor Billystyx

Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST

Post Number 66
Bid $300 
Bidder Tortuga
​Donor Galvbay 

Description Arizona Ash bowl

Post Number 80
Bid $150 
Bidder Trodery 
​
Donor Chuck Leaman *Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters*

*Post Number 88*
*Bid (500 minimum start)*
*Bidder*​Donor Chuck Leaman 

*Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person *

*Post Number 88*
*Bid (60 minimum start)*
*Bidder*
​Donor Endtuition Description Duck call and pen

Post Number 91
Bid $150
Bidder Trodery
​Donor Bentman*Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3*

*Post Number 99*
*Bid (150 minimum start)*
*Bidder*

​Donor Budreaux

*Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 *

*Post Number 102*
*Bid*
*Bidder*
​Donor raz1056Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS

Post Number 107
Bid $103.59
Bidder Trodery
​Donor rippin lipsDescription: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack

Post Number 116
Bid $200
Bidder Bentman​


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Fishnut said:


> I'm going to bump the 3 night stay in Jamica beach house to.....
> 
> 550.00
> 
> Matt


Thanks for bumping this up! Just a little note to everyone, may this will spark some more interest. You can make your researvation for up to a year in advance and I am *Not Blocking out any hoilday weekends*! You win it you pick it. Here are a couple of photos as well.


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*Golf at Timber Creek*

I donate a round of Golf for 4 with carts at Timber Creek Golf Club in Friendswood. Valid Monday - Thursday.

www.timbercreekgolfclub.com


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*Jamaca Beach House*

I'll bid $600.00


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are some details on the waterfowl and dove lease. The waterfowl lease is from teal season until the last snow goose leaves during e-caller season. The properties are in Brookshire,Nada,Rock Island,Bay City,Beasley, and El Campo. The dove lease is at Scott Road and Highway 90 outside of Rosenberg. It is in the South zone and opens the 20th of September. It is 220 acres of milo and we will have 10 guys on it. The hunting isnt South or West Texas but its pretty darn good with both white wings and mourning doves. You get the Fall and Winter dove seasons and there are some quail if you feel like hunting them.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for those added details for the waterfowl and dove hunting that you've put up for auction, Chuck.

Now, hold onto your hats, folks. Coming up for bids now - 5 MORE beautiful pens lovingly handmade and custom designed by "Tortuga" our own "Gem" of a guy.

The previous pens he offered have been called #1,2,3,4, so let's call these newly-posted pens *A, B, C, D, and E* just to keep them straight from the earlier post. I hope that Tortuga will follow up later on with a description of these pens, what they're made of etc. For now I'll just put up the photo, and trust me that the photo doesn't do them justice.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK, Betty...here she goes as best I 'member...


A. (far left)...Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip

B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip

C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip

D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen made with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.

E. Gemini Click Pen made with White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..

OK...Good luck and hope for a few 'takers'...:biggrin:


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I guess I'll get the bidding started on the five pens-A-B-C-D-E


$25 EACH--$125 TOTAL

I bet I don't get away with it!! LOL


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

Donated by raz1056
Description; Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
*Bid $1,000 /Bidder Game On*

Donated by Tortuga - 4 custom-made pens
Description: #1 pen
*Bid $101 / Bidder Chicken Boy* 
Description: #2 pen
*Bid $101 / Bidder Chicken Boy*
Description: #3 pen 
*Bid $150 / Bidder Tracerp*
Description; #4 pen 
*Bid $150 / Bidder FenderBender*

Donated by Mike in Friendswood 
Description: Express reel services (2) 
*Bid $60 / Bidder Big Flat Skiff*

Donated by CajunBob & Darlene 
Description: Full Day Offshore Trip for 3
*Bid $600 / Bidder flynm*

Donated by Kyle 1974 
Description: Used TLD 15 reel on a Falcon Rod
*Bid $100 / Bidder SargentMike*

Donated by BillyStix - 2 custom BillyStix rods
Description: #1 custom BillyStix rod
*Bid $350 / Bidder Piledriver*
Description: #2 custom Billystyx 
*Bid $350 / Bidder Piledriver*

Donated by Captain Jay Baker - 2 Old "Hump" Lures
Description: #1 Old Hump Lure
*Bid $50 / Bidder Chicken Boy*
Description: #2 Old Hump Lures 
*Bid $50 / Bidder Chicken Boy*

Donated by Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
*Bid $50 / Bidder Tortuga*

Donated by Piledriver 
Description: 3-night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
*Bid $600 / Bidder Gris*

Donated by Tinyrogerd01 
Description: Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
*Bid $250 / Bidder raz1056*

Donated by Billystyx 
Description: Columbia Fully Embroidered BillyXtix shirt (& bonus custom BillyStix SpiralStix made for you at Billy's cost )
*Bid $300 / Bidder Tortuga*

Donated by Galvbay 
Description: Arizona Ash carved bowl
*Bid $150 / Bidder Trodery*

Donated by raz1056
Description: GPS
Bid $103.59 / Bidder Trodery

Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description: Duck & Goose Hunting *Lease* for 1 person, Third Coast Outfitters
*Bid (Start at $500)/ Bidder*

Donated by Chuck Leaman 
Description: Dove Hunting *Lease* for 1 person 
*Bid (Start at $60) / Bidder*

Donated by Endtuition 
Description: Custom Duck Call and Matching Custom Pen 
*Bid $150 / Bidder Trodery*

Donated by Gris
Description: Round of golf for 4 including carts (Friendswood)
*Bid / Bidder*

Donated by Rippin Lips
Description: Kemah Boardwalk Family Fun Pack
*Bid $200 / Bidder Bentman*

Donated by Bentman
Description: Galveston Bay Fishing Trip for 3
*Bid / Bidder*

Donated by Budreaux
Description: Your choice: EITHER the Eagle Cuda 168 OR the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 fishfinder
*Bid / Bidder*

Donated by Tortuga - 5 more custom-made pens
Description: Pen A
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056*
Description: Pen B
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056*
Description: Pen C
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056*
Description: Pen D
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056*
Description: Pen E
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

gris said:


> I donate a round of Golf for 4 with carts at Timber Creek Golf Club in Friendswood. Valid Monday - Thursday.
> 
> www.timbercreekgolfclub.com


It's getting really hard to keep up with this stuff. I posted an update to try and reduced the space used by the updates (LOL!). But my editing powers timed out before I could add all the info about the round of golf donated by Gris. I wanted to note the name of the place (Timber Creek Golf Club, Friendswood) and the fact that it is to be used on a Monday - Thursday. Just so you know before you bid on it.

Some items have NO BIDS AT ALL YET. If we haven't posted the starting bid for some, please go back to the place of the donation and find out if there's a minimum starting bid.

Thanks!


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

*Jamica Beach house*



Piledriver said:


> Thanks for bumping this up! Just a little note to everyone, may this will spark some more interest. You can make your researvation for up to a year in advance and I am *Not Blocking out any hoilday weekends*! You win it you pick it. Here are a couple of photos as well.


My wife and I bid $700. Thanks.

Greg and Wendy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't think of a better way to make your first post, Greg & Wendy! Welcome aboard.


----------



## baytripper (Jun 3, 2004)

$200 for bentman's bay trip


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

gris said:


> I donate a round of Golf for 4 with carts at Timber Creek Golf Club in Friendswood. Valid Monday - Thursday.
> 
> www.timbercreekgolfclub.com


I will start this one off, $50 for the round of golf.


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I can't think of a better way to make your first post, Greg & Wendy! Welcome aboard.


Thanks! We were thinking the same thing. I lost my Grandmother to Cancer last year, so I am glad to help this little boy. I pray he gets well, and I'm sure our donations will help his parents with his costly medical bills.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Pen E---$75.00


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Duck call and pen......$175.00


Bret


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

Donated by raz1056, Post #2
Description; Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
*Bid $1,000 /Bidder Game On, Post #19*

Donated by Tortuga - 4 custom-made pens, Post #15
Description: #1 pen
*Bid $101 / Bidder Chicken Boy, Post #29* 
Description: #2 pen
*Bid $101 / Bidder Chicken Boy, Post #29*
Description: #3 pen 
*Bid $150 / Bidder Tracerp, Post #98*
Description; #4 pen 
*Bid $150 / Bidder FenderBender, Post #35*

Donated by Mike in Friendswood, Post #21 
Description: Express reel services (2) 
*Bid $60 / Bidder Big Flat Skiff, Post #97*

Donated by CajunBob & Darlene, Post #23 
Description: Full Day Offshore Trip for 3
*Bid $600 / Bidder flynm, Post #30*

Donated by Kyle 1974, Post #39 
Description: Used TLD 15 reel on a Falcon Rod
*Bid $100 / Bidder SargentMike, Post #41*

Donated by BillyStix - 2 custom BillyStix rods, Post #42
Description: #1 custom BillyStix rod
*Bid $350 / Bidder Piledriver, Post #62*
Description: #2 custom Billystyx 
*Bid $350 / Bidder Piledriver, Post #62*

Donated by Captain Jay Baker - 2 Old "Hump" Lures, Post #59
Description: #1 Old Hump Lure
*Bid $50 / Bidder Chicken Boy, Post #60*
Description: #2 Old Hump Lures 
*Bid $50 / Bidder Chicken Boy, Post #60*

Donated by Raysor's wife, Post #63 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
*Bid $50 / Bidder Tortuga, Post #92*

Donated by Piledriver, Post #64 
Description: 3-night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
*Bid $700 / Bidder gwmican, Post #128*

Donated by Tinyrogerd01, Post #65 
Description: Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
*Bid $250 / Bidder raz1056, Post #94*

Donated by Billystyx, Post #66 
Description: Columbia Fully Embroidered BillyXtix shirt (& bonus custom BillyStix SpiralStix made for you at Billy's cost )
*Bid $300 / Bidder Tortuga, Post #71*

Donated by Galvbay, Post #80 
Description: Arizona Ash carved bowl
*Bid $150 / Bidder Trodery, Post #93*

Donated by Chris Raz Family, Post #107
Description: Garmin 72 hand-held GPS
*Bid $103.59 / Bidder Trodery, Post #113*

Donor Chuck Leaman, Post #88 
Description: Duck & Goose Hunting *Season Lease* for 1 person, Third Coast Outfitters
*Bid (Start at $500)/ Bidder*

Donated by Chuck Leaman, Post #88 
Description: Dove Hunting *Season Lease* for 1 person 
*Bid (Start at $60) / Bidder*

Donated by Endtuition, Post #91 
Description: Custom Duck Call and Matching Custom Pen 
*Bid $175 / Bidder Brete, Post #134*

Donated by Gris, Post #120
Description: Round of golf for 4 incl carts (Timber Creek Golf Club, Friendswood) Mon - Thurs
*Bid $50 / Bidder SargentMike, Post #131*

Donated by Rippin Lips, Post #116
Description: Kemah Boardwalk Family Fun Pack
*Bid $200 / Bidder Bentman, Post #117*

Donated by Bentman, Post #99
Description: Galveston Bay Fishing Trip for 3
*Bid $200 / Bidder Baytripper, Post #130*

Donated by Budreaux, Post #102/103
Description: Your choice: EITHER the Eagle Cuda 168 OR the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 fishfinder
*Bid / Bidder*

Donated by Tortuga - 5 more custom-made pens, Post #123
Description: Pen A
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056, Post #125*
Description: Pen B
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056, Post #125*
Description: Pen C
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056, Post #125*
Description: Pen D
*Bid $25 / Bidder raz1056, Post #125*
Description: Pen E
*Bid $75 / Bidder Miss Dixie, Post #133*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Y'all are doing GREAT! We still have until this Sunday at 8 PM, so let's get some bids on items that haven't been bid on yet. And let's put up some more items for bidding.

BTW, on Chuck Leaman's auction items - I thought that was for an individual hunt. But I went back to the thread where he made his donation and found that it's for the SEASON LEASE! Not one hunt, but the whole season. I believe he made a later post giving the location of those leases. So let's get some bids on those. The Duck/Goose lease starts at $500, and the Dove lease starts at $60. *Chuck, what can they do if they don't want to go hunting alone?*


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Donated by Gris, Post #120
Description: Round of golf for 4 incl carts (Timber Creek Golf Club, Friendswood) Mon - Thurs

*Bid $75, heck this will be cheaper then the cost of the balls I wll loose!*

*Pile*


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Here's a little more info on the leases. On the waterfowl lease kids 15 and under hunt free of charge.We also have a youth hunt every year for the youth weekend. Guest are allowed on a limited basis after opening weekend. I will also throw in a guided goose hunt to the winner of the waterfowl lease for 2 people.Other spots are available on the waterfowl lease if you have friends that are interested. Guest are allowed on the dove lease after opening day. I may also have 1 or 2 more spots on it if you have a friend that is interested.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks like the bids total up to $5925.59 so far. 

WAY TO GO FOLKS!!!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I would bet that with a little push this thing could see $7500--we all have until Sunday 8 pm!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

budreaux said:


> I'm throwing in a Eagle Cuda 168 Fish Finder. New from store & drop shipped to you!
> 
> http://www.eaglesonar.com/Products/Sonar/Cuda168.htm


Don't look like anyone has bid on this so I bid $25


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

*Robs Rum Cake - 2nd generation*

Here is the deal - now that Chief & Robs are on the road, Robs has graciously passed on her secret (and I mean secret) recipe for her rum cake. I haven't made it yet but will make one this weekend for practice. If anyone would like to bid on a 2nd generation Robs Rum Cake or Robs Rum Cake made by portalto (whatever you want to call it), I will gladly donate one.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*I am going to try and raise $5,000*

I have been so blessed in my life and thankful for what I have. You no we all get caught up in how bad we have it or this pitty poddy or that. But there is always someone out there who is worse off than me. At 56 years of age my life went well for many years. Then I became sick and almost died. I was off work for six months. I went back to work and after a year they let me go after I had been with a company for 23 years!! They would not even give me a reason. Then I lost my boat to Katrana, a boat that I had saved all my life for and named it after my only son. Come to find out my wife had not paid the insurance on my $125,000 rig so I lost everything! This Sunday my wife and I have our 35th wedding annaversary. Many people asked me why I did not devorce her. Why, she made a mistake, we all have made mistakes. Yes, it was hard and I did make her go live with her brother for a couple of weeks while I asked God to help me get over this.

I only say the above to make a point. None of which compares to what this little boy and his family have gone through. I almost lost my house, they almost lost there son! Without God how would I deal with what I have been through. I would have cracked, or lost my family or who knows.

I pray every night and thank God for just one day at a time.

Here is what I am trying to do:

I have emailed the Athelitic Director of the Carrollton/Farmers Branch School District and asked Her ( Renee Putter) if she will allow me to be a Tournament Director for a Girls High School softball tournament this coming spring. Several years ago when my daughter was playing I put on the first tournament ever for the school system and had the largest tournament in the state. After it was all over about $3,000 was raised and went into the athelitic programs.

Thus I am asking her again to please allow me to do this to benefit this young boy. I BELIEVE I CAN RAISE UPWARDS OF $5,000 FOR THIS CHILD!

I can,t do it by myself and I will need some help on some things!

Here is what you can do to be a part of this:

#1 Send emails to [email protected]. Please ask her to pray about this and allow Rusty Cox that is my nick name to put on this tournament for this special young man.

#2. I will want to have special tee-shirts to sell at this event that will have the picture of the little boy on the front of the shirt. On the back of the shirt will be the tournament and all the schools names on the back. The high school girls love those shirts. So, I will need some help on shirts or the money to buy them and also to have the printing done on the shirts. I live in Carrollton and would like to do this in this area so I can make sure it is done right.

#3. I am going to need stamps and envolopes and I am going to have to print a flyer to mail to many many high schools all over Texas just to get say 32 teams. So I need help there.

#4. Also need your help in contacting your local high school and try and get them to want to come to the tournament.

#5 I have to buy trophies and other things for this event.

#6. Sponsors would be great to have banners made and hang at all the fields. It cost money to have the banners made.

I will work with the City of Farmers Branch on getting hotel rooms for all the teams at a good price plus ask them for a donation to the boy.

I will work with both the City of Farmers Branch and Carrollton to make sure I have the fields and everything in order to put on this under taking.

I have asked my boss if he will allow me to work on this and he said yes as long as I took care of my work. ( Lot of help that was-LOL) don,t tell him that.

I will work on the umpires and that is the biggest number one expense of a tournament like this. I wish I could get them to do for free but maybe a reduced rate I hope.

This is what I am trying to do for this little boy. I believe with my hard work and with God's help I can raise $5,000. Maybe with God's spirit $10,000 could be raised, I mean who knows what can happen when people come together and lift there hearts for the Glory of God.

Please pray for me about this work, and ask God to bless this cause and ask God to open peoples heart.

My personal email is [email protected]. Feel free to email me with any ideas or questions or if you feel the power of God wanting you to help even with a small donation it will all go for this youg man. 
Also once set I will post the dates of the tournament and if you want to drive up and see some of the games you are welcome.

This will happen in Feburary just before District starts play for these high school teams. Probably start on a Thursday night, all day Friday and all day on Saturday.

I will keep you posted!

God Bless this young man and his family.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Put me down for $20 on the rum cake.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello to all and I would like to know more about this great thing you are doing. Is the bidding still open, and if so I will bid $1,500 on the Guitar and $1,000 on the Jamica house rental. I am fighting cancer myself but I am not going to stop helping others just because I have it. If everyone in this wonderful world of fishing would just give $5.00 each this family could get some more bills payed off. We can do this.
Gary


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks and God Bless you! The bidding will go on util this Sunday at 8pm. Thanks Again.


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

Thank yall so much for your donations. Just to give yall an update on Riley, he had a CT scan done on the 15th, we went back to MD Anderson yesterday and he is cancer free! We will be heading back to the Dr. in 3 months for another CT scan. So far So GOOD!! Thank you all again for everything yall've done for Riley and us.
Riley, Rachel, and Pat


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

That is great news!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

WONDERFUL NEWS!


----------



## gottafishnhunt (Jul 16, 2008)

originally Posted by *budreaux*

_I'm throwing in a Eagle Cuda 168 Fish Finder. New from store & drop shipped to you!

http://www.eaglesonar.com/Products/Sonar/Cuda168.htm








_
I would like to bid $50.00 on depthfinder


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I'll bid $155 for the Arizona Ash Bowl.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

FirePat I will be there at MD in September maybe we will be blessed to meet this young man and your family
Gary


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

portalto said:


> Here is the deal - now that Chief & Robs are on the road, Robs has graciously passed on her secret (and I mean secret) recipe for her rum cake. I haven't made it yet but will make one this weekend for practice. If anyone would like to bid on a 2nd generation Robs Rum Cake or Robs Rum Cake made by portalto (whatever you want to call it), I will gladly donate one.


I think we should Auction off the recipe!!!!

Ok 25.00 for the cake

M


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I just want the cake so, $25.57


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Noonish Update*

Post Number 2 Donor: raz1056 
Description: Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Bidder: oilflield *Bid $1,500*

Post Number 15 Donor: Tortuga 
Description: #1 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #2 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Bidder Tracerp *Bid $150 
* 
Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Bidder FenderBender *Bid $150*

Post Number 21 Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff *Bid $60*

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Bidder flynm *Bid $600*

Post Number 39 Donor: Kyle 1974 
Description: TLD 15 and falcon rod
Bidder: SargentMike *Bid $100*

Post Number 42 Donor: Billystyx 
Description: #1 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350
* 
Post Number 42 Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350
* 
Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50 
* 
Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $50
* 
Post Number 64 Donor Piledriver 
Description: 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Bidder oilfield *Bid $1000
* 
Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder raz1056 *Bid $250*

Post Number 66 Donor Billystyx 
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $300
* 
Post Number 80 Donor Galvbay 
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Bidder watergirl *Bid $155*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Bidder *Bid (500 minimum start)
* 
Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Bidder *Bid (60 minimum start)
* 
Post Number 91 Donor Endtuition 
Description Duck call and pen 
Bidder Brete *Bid $175
* 
Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Baytripper *Bid $200
* 
Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50
* 
Post Number 107 Donor Chris Raz Family
Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS
Bidder Trodery *Bid $103.59*
* 
*Post Number 116 Donor rippin lips 
Description: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack
Bidder Bentman *Bid $200
* 
Post Number 120 Donor Gris 
Description: Round of golf for 4 at Timber Creek (Mon-Th)
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $75
* 
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder Raz1056 *Bid $25
* 
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder Raz1056 *Bid $25
* 
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip
Bidder Raz1056 *Bid $25
* 
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.
Bidder Raz1056 *Bid $25
* 
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: E. Gemini Click Pen White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..
Bidder Miss Dixie *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor portalto
Description: Rum cake
Bidder Donny Haden *Bid $25.57
*


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Better news about softball tournament*

I have already talked to the Athletic Director for the Carrollton/Farmers Branch School District today and she is working on this tournament idea with me.

Folks I believe it is going to happen with all my heart and we are going to be able to help this family even more. Keep up with the auction and keep on praying for me to get this done and I am going to try and raise $5,000 for this family. Just because I live up North of Dallas, We all have a lot in common. God, love of family and fishing.

Please keep emailing the Athletic director at [email protected]

Ask her to allow Rusty Cox to put on this tournament for this fine young man.

I will ask Ryan and his family to come up next spring and Ryan can be a bat boy and all the high school girls will ove him!

In the mean time keep going on the auction and do what we can now and they will still need help in the spring.

Thanks
Rusty Cox


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I will be happy to donate a dozen custom tied saltwater flies. I have been fly fishing the Texas coast for almost 20 years and have designed numerous unique fly patterns for fish from Galveston to Mansfield. Many of my flies are designs that you cannot find in fly shops anywhere.

Several of my patterns have been included in magazine articles and books, and I have 2 flies featured in "*TEXAS SALTWATER CLASSICS: FLY PATTERNS FOR THE TEXAS COAST".* Academy carries this book, and you can see it online here: *[url]http://chartingnature.com/books.cfm?book=B5685*[/url]

I will include flies for large trout (spooky ones, laid up on sand potholes), the best tailing redfish fly I've ever seen (which I developed with Capt. Chris Phillips), trout under the lights, the secret sheepshead fly, and a few others that are traditional patterns that I have adapted for Texas waters.

If you fly fish a specific area (dirty water Galveston, super clear water lower laguna madre, etc) just let me know and I will customize for that local.

Winner just PM me a mailing address and deposit your donation for this brave young man. I will tie the flies up this weekend and have them ready to mail.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Softball Tournament has been approved*

God works in great ways. Renee Putter Athletic Director for the Carrollton Farmers Branch School District has approved the girls high school softball tournament to try and raise money for this young child.

I am going to work as I am writing this. I am getting a directory of all high schools in Texas so I can write a letter of invatation to join in this tournament. 
I am going for at least 32 teams and it will be the largest in the state of texas.

I am looking for teams from all over the state, North, South, East and West.

Please continue to email [email protected] cfbisd.edu. Please Thank her for allowing me to do this and take all the profits and donate to this family. This is awesome and the first step.

I have to get to work on a brochure and a mailing to hundreds of schools. As soon as school starts softball coaches will be picking there tournament to go to for the spring so we need to be first on there mind.

You guys contact your local high school and ask them to come to this tournament.

Here is the bad thing i found out that has changed. Used to you could set your own fee and charge as much as you wanted. Now the darn UIL has set the max at $175.00 per team sport. That barely covers the cost of just the umpires. I was hoping for higher fees. So, some how we need to raise money other ways. I am going to contact local fire departments and see if they will work the gates and I can charge a entry fee. We can make some money there for them.

Please pray about this and lets move forward!

I have contacted the family via PM and asked if this is ok with them and asked for a picture of Ryan so I can put on the front of tee-shirts. We can make money for them on the tee-shirts. That will be a huge seller.

Now I have to buy them shirts and also have them silk screened. This is a big cost.

Its own!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

New total is....$6321.16


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This is fantastic!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*T SHIRT PRICE*

GREAT WHITE
HOW MANY T SHIRTS DO YOU THINK YOU WILL NEED??
ALSO IN THE PAST WHAT KIND OF PRICE HAVE YOU HAD TO PAY? THE REASON I ASK IS I MIGHT BE ABLE TO POINT YOU TO A COMPANY THAT I HAVE SOME PULL WITH THAT MIGHT HAVE A GOOD PRICE ONB A QUALITY T SHIRT, ALSO IF YOU ARE WILLING TO CHAT AND GIVE SOME THOUGHT TO BILLYSTIX I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP.
STIX


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have always wanted one of those rum cakes. $40.00


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Look at it this way. 32 teams. Most teams carry 15 players. So 32X15 is 480 shirts. Some moms will buy one as well as most of the girls. I would want to have the boys picture on the front of the shirt and all the team schools on the back of the shirt.

Maybe your logo could go on the back somewhere or maybe the front below his picture or something. I was going to use this as a big sponsor draw. We can even do a banner for each ball field. We wil have a bunch of fields with 32 teams. 
You can pm me or email direct at [email protected]. I need all the help I can get. Thanks so much. GO FISHERMAN!

I might even have a special section for 2cool fisherman to come and set in ! With a little donation of course LOL.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Lets focus on this auction and make it a awesome event and then lets work on the softball tournament. All in favor! ya! 

GO AUCTION LETS BID FOLKS.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

great white fisherman,

I've been out and just got back online and saw your posts about a girls' softball tournament for next spring to benefit Riley.

While I don't want to dampen anyone's enthusiasm, you've been a member of 2CoolFishing less than a month, and I don't know you from Adam. 

If you want to hold a softball tournament, you need to get the support of DALLAS area 2Cool members who can get to know you face to face, and Riley's family. 

At Riley's Benefit last Sunday, they had Tshirts with his photo on them, so they may be able to discuss that with you.

THIS particular thread is an online auction to benefit Riley. Please don't distract from it with other issues.

I DO appreciate your concern for Riley's health. But this thread isn't the place to drum up interest in a softball tournament.

Mrs. B


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

FirePat said:


> Thank yall so much for your donations. Just to give yall an update on Riley, he had a CT scan done on the 15th, we went back to MD Anderson yesterday and he is cancer free! We will be heading back to the Dr. in 3 months for another CT scan. So far So GOOD!! Thank you all again for everything yall've done for Riley and us.
> Riley, Rachel, and Pat


Praise the Lord! That is awesome news!

Lord God, Thank you for hearing and answering prayers on behalf of Riley and his family. In Jesus' name I give thanks for your mercy. Amen.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Tortuga's pens, Pen "D" the blue one. I'll bid $35.


----------



## BIGGEN98 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Dove Lease*

The dove lease is at Scott Road and Highway 90 outside of Rosenberg. It is in the South zone and opens the 20th of September. It is 220 acres of milo and we will have 10 guys on it. The hunting isnt South or West Texas but its pretty darn good with both white wings and mourning doves. You get the Fall and Winter dove seasons and there are some quail if you feel like hunting them.
[/QUOTE]

Unless I missed something, I will start the bid for the dove lease at $100.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Dear Mrs. Backlasher. I tried to email you a PM but your file is full. However since you posted public comments and I cannot contact you I am responding in short. I did not know you had to " know me" nor did I know that I had to be a member for more than a month. I am sorry I do not meet what ever your ideals are. My idea is focused on one thing and that is to help this youg boys family, And with or without your blessing which I do not need all I ask is God,s blessing. I will not post again until the auction is over other than to bid. I support this auction and even said lets focus on it for now. I assure you after Sunday they are still going to need help from all over Texas. Not just Dallas. Amen!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Dear Mrs. Backlasher and great white fisherman, this ain't my first rodeo so to speak, and I know the ploy the both of you are trying to pull. Ya'll are trying to *divert everyone's attention* and then when every one is preoccupied with this and that, and then one of you will literally steal "the main item" up for auction. In other words, at the last minute one of you will insert a low ball bid and steal "the main item" on this auction because we are all diverted and no one will bid a fair price for "the main item" up for bid on this auction because some of us forgot the purpose in which all of this was intended to begin with.

I thereby bid for "the main item" on this auction the following.

Rum Cake

$107.00


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> .............
> I have contacted the family via PM and asked if this is ok with them and asked for a picture of Ryan so I can put on the front of tee-shirts. We can make money for them on the tee-shirts. That will be a huge seller.
> 
> Now I have to buy them shirts and also have them silk screened. This is a big cost.
> ...


GWF..... when the time comes I'll give ya the best deal on the shirts that I can. If you find a better deal, I'll help you make sure your getting what you pay for. Regardless, give me a shout. I can probably save you a lot of time, money and headaches. It's not as simple as it seems.

I'll PM you my number.

Good luck!!

Now back to the Auction!! I think I saw a dove lease.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*well well....*



chickenboy said:


> Dear Mrs. Backlasher and great white fisherman, this ain't my first rodeo so to speak, and I know the ploy the both of you are trying to pull. Ya'll are trying to *divert everyone's attention* and then when every one is preoccupied with this and that, and then one of you will literally steal "the main item" up for auction. In other words, at the last minute one of you will insert a low ball bid and steal "the main item" on this auction because we are all diverted and no one will bid a fair price for "the main item" up for bid on this auction because some of us forgot the purpose in which all of this was intended to begin with.
> 
> I thereby bid for "the main item" on this auction the following.
> 
> ...


#1 I am diabetic and don't need this cake!!
#2 My wife will kill me if I win the cake and spend all this money to pay for a fishing trip as a donation...

So, I am flipping a coin... Wope!! Heads!!! I Win!!!

*I will bid $125.00 on the Rum cake!!!* And if I win it better be good!









BTW if I lose, I will donate $10.00 to the benefit for a slice!!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> #1 I am diabetic and don't need this cake!!
> #2 My wife will kill me if I win the cake and spend all this money to pay for a fishing trip as a donation...
> 
> So, I am flipping a coin... Wope!! Heads!!! I Win!!!
> ...


Tinyroger, about this time in the evening you are sitting back thinking you can't believe you clicked the send button and thus you can't believe you donated a fishing trip and now you are the high bidder on a $125.00 rum cake, not to mention your wife is going to "kill" you if you are the high bidder on the cake.

Remember this Tinyroger, I am bailing you out , you owe me one some day,

Rum cake bid: $ 132.00


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

$150 for the dove lease!!


----------



## baytripper (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll start the on flatscat custom flys $60.
mike


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

LOL... only on 2cool can a run cake go for more than an offshore rod/reel, depth finder, or a GPS.

you fellas like your cake!! 

(i'm half tempted to bid 150 and win it myself!)


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Now that I have been blown out of one item I will go to another, I can not decide so will start with both.

If it's not there yet I will go 75.00 on the "B" pen. 

I will also do 75.00 on the "C" pen

If I get both so be it.

Matt


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> great white fisherman,
> 
> While I don't want to dampen anyone's enthusiasm, you've been a member of 2CoolFishing less than a month, and I don't know you from Adam.
> 
> ...


WOW, i have been known to be wrong, and Mrs. Backlasher, i know from what i have read you are a very nice lady but this just seemed kinda rude. Sorry if i took this the wrong way but just kinda harsh on a man trying to help this family out.


----------



## oliverweagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'll go $75 on the saltwater flies!


Ollie


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Duck Call & Pen---$200


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

I just saw this thread, what a great idea for a great cause. I have a ranch west of San Antonio between Castroville and Medina Lake and it has lots of hogs. I'd like to donate a weekend hog hunt; Friday evening till Sunday evening. Maximum 3 hunters. I have feeders going and the hogs are there every night. There's a travel trailer to stay in and it has AC. The hunt should take place sometime between now and the middle of September. PM me if you have additional questions. Thanks for the opportunity to help out.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Morning Update!*

Post Number 2 Donor: raz1056 
Description: Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Bidder: oilflield *Bid $1,500*

Post Number 15 Donor: Tortuga 
Description: #1 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #2 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Bidder Tracerp *Bid $150 *

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Bidder FenderBender *Bid $150*

Post Number 21 Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff *Bid $60*

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Bidder flynm *Bid $600*

Post Number 39 Donor: Kyle 1974 
Description: TLD 15 and falcon rod
Bidder: SargentMike *Bid $100*

Post Number 42 Donor: Billystyx 
Description: #1 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 42 Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50 *

Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $50*

Post Number 64 Donor Piledriver 
Description: 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Bidder oilfield *Bid $1000*

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder raz1056 *Bid $250*

Post Number 66 Donor Billystyx 
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $300*

Post Number 80 Donor Galvbay 
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Bidder watergirl *Bid $155*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Bidder *Bid (500 minimum start)*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Bidder TXPalerider *Bid $150*

Post Number 91 Donor Endtuition 
Description Duck call and pen 
Bidder WillieP *Bid $200*

Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Baytripper *Bid $200*

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*

Post Number 107 Donor Chris Raz Family
Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS
Bidder Trodery *Bid $103.59*
Post Number 116 Donor rippin lips 
Description: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack
Bidder Bentman *Bid $200*

Post Number 120 Donor Gris 
Description: Round of golf for 4 at Timber Creek (Mon-Th)
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder Raz1056 *Bid $25*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder fishnut *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip
Bidder fishnut *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.
Bidder Mrs Backlasher *Bid $35*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: E. Gemini Click Pen White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..
Bidder Miss Dixie *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor portalto
Description: Rum cake
Bidder Chickenboy *Bid $132*


Post Number 157 Donor Flatscat
Description: Saltwater flies (6)
Bidder Oliverweagle *Bid $75*
* 
Post Number 181 Donor Barbless
Description: Weekend Hog hunt for 3
Bidder Bid $
*


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

$125 on the TLD and Falcon rod.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Bid on fishing trip and hog hunt*

My bid on bentmans bay trip is $200.00 will take a 10 year old boy fishing who lives in Houston whos dad does not hunt or fish.

My bid on the hog hunt is $75.00. Will take some young men and the 10 year old hog hunting.

Keep this auction going.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*hog hunt*

$150 for the hog hunt


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

$200 on the "Big Ash Bowl" from Galv Bay


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

budreaux said:


> I'm throwing in a Eagle Cuda 168 Fish Finder. New from store & drop shipped to you!
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> Gotta try $100 on Budreaux's fish finder. Just what we been needing on ol' Uncle George's POS 40 year old Glastron..LOL...Lawdy...I miss the Tortuga...


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

*Garmin 72 handheld GPS*

We bid $135 on the Garmin handheld GPS.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

50.00 for them doors


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

100.00 for the round of golf for 4 at timbercreek


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I think Tortuga has the bid on the doors at $50.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

raz1056 said:


> I think Tortuga has the bid on the doors at $50.


Yep! You are right!

Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $50*


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

100.00 for the windows /doors number #63


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't know why I didn't think of this before but if Mrs.B want to put this up for auction she is more than welcome. There has been thirteen of these* 2CoolFishing* *Hitch Cover's* auctioned off in the past and this is the last one I have. I had it put in a safe place and I just remembered about it. Like I said, this is the last one I have and I don't know if I'm going to make anymore.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

$25 for the hitch cover.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I bid $250.00 on the bay fishing trip. This is not to be confused with the jetty fishing trip. I Know a 10 year old kid in Houston that would love to go!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

$50 for the hitch cover.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip

35$


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*Trip for 3 Trinity Bay*

I would like to donate a fishing trip for 3 to Trinity Bay / East Bay. The trip will include artifical only if you want to buy live bait feel free.

Start Bidding at 350 which is a steal.

Capt. Brent Juarez
832-414-1410


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

*post 123*

Lets go $100.00 for the "C" pen for the little guy!!


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> My bid on bentmans bay trip is $200.00 will take a 10 year old boy fishing who lives in Houston whos dad does not hunt or fish.
> 
> My bid on the hog hunt is $75.00. Will take some young men and the 10 year old hog hunting.
> 
> Keep this auction going.


Please note there already was a bid at $200 for Bentman's trip, thank you








07-16-2008, 09:37 PM 
baytripper 
$200 for bentman's bay trip


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Morning Update! Note when Bidding list Post # of the item you are bidding on please.*

Post Number 2 Donor: raz1056 
Description: Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Bidder: oilflield *Bid $1,500*

Post Number 15 Donor: Tortuga 
Description: #1 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #2 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Bidder Tracerp *Bid $150 *

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Bidder FenderBender *Bid $150*

Post Number 21 Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff *Bid $60*

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Bidder flynm *Bid $600*

Post Number 39 Donor: Kyle 1974 
Description: TLD 15 and falcon rod
Bidder: raz1056 *Bid $125*

Post Number 42 Donor: Billystyx 
Description: #1 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 42 Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50 *

Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 64 Donor Piledriver 
Description: 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Bidder oilfield *Bid $1000*

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder raz1056 *Bid $250*

Post Number 66 Donor Billystyx 
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $300*

Post Number 80 Donor Galvbay 
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Bidder Trodery *Bid $200*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Bidder *Bid (500 minimum start)*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Bidder TXPalerider *Bid $150*

Post Number 91 Donor Endtuition 
Description Duck call and pen 
Bidder WillieP *Bid $200*

Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Great White Fisherman *Bid $250*

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*

Post Number 107 Donor Chris Raz Family
Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS
Bidder gwmican *Bid $135*

Post Number 116 Donor rippin lips 
Description: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack
Bidder Bentman *Bid $200*

Post Number 120 Donor Gris 
Description: Round of golf for 4 at Timber Creek (Mon-Th)
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder ynggun *Bid $35*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder fishnut *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip
Bidder 22century *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.
Bidder Mrs Backlasher *Bid $35*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: E. Gemini Click Pen White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..
Bidder Miss Dixie *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor portalto
Description: Rum cake
Bidder Chickenboy *Bid $132*

Post Number 157 Donor Flatscat
Description: Saltwater flies (6)
Bidder Oliverweagle *Bid $75*

Post Number 181 Donor Barbless
Description: Weekend Hog hunt for 3
Bidder KILT610 *Bid $150*
 
Post Number 194 Donor WillieP
Description: 2cool hitch cover
Bidder RC'smom *Bid $50*
 
*Post Number 199 Donor Capt.Juarez*
*Description: Trinity/East bay fishing trip*
*Bidder Bid $ 350 minimum
*


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*

======

I'll try it again on Budreaux' Fish Finder....*$100.00*


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
> Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210
> Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*
> 
> ...


I'm gonna come throw some gold fish in your pool, you mount that fish finder on a pair of floaties and see if you can find them fish


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm gonna come throw some gold fish in your pool, you mount that fish finder on a pair of floaties and see if you can find them fish


LOL.....I Guess.. Nope, Trod...the ex-crew of the ol' Tortuga jumped ship on me when I hadda let the ol' girl go..and now they're fishing out of ol' Uncle George's 40 year old Glastron POS..and think they could USE a fish "FINDER" judging by the calls and fishing reports I'm getting from them...


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Post #199 - Capt. Brent Juarez's trip for 3 - $425


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*pen*

on pen D i bid 50.00


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I know I seen it somewhere but when does this auction end? I can't find it!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

trodery said:


> I know I seen it somewhere but when does this auction end? I can't find it!


I think Mrs. B. said something about letting it go 'till this Sunday. Post #74


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

The auction is scheduled to end at 8pm Sunday 7/20/2008


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Just a little stat, we are currently at $7689 with with a little over 32 hours left, would love to see us hit the 10K mark! And would someone please bid on the Duck/Goose lease, post number 88.


----------



## budreaux (Jul 14, 2008)

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*

I wanted one myself - $90


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

OK...I'll try ONE MORE TIME..Third time should be a charm.

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Gottafishnhunt *Bid $50*

======

I'll try it again on Budreaux' Fish Finder....*$100.00*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Piledriver said:


> Just a little stat, we are currently at $7689 with with a little over 32 hours left, would love to see us hit the 10K mark! And would someone please bid on the Duck/Goose lease, post number 88.


I can taste that rum cake already......


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

OK to start out I will bid $250.00 on Post Number 91 the Duck call and pen.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*12 Hours to GO!*

Post Number 2 Donor: raz1056 
Description: Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Bidder: oilflield *Bid $1,500*

Post Number 15 Donor: Tortuga 
Description: #1 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #2 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Bidder Tracerp *Bid $150 *

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Bidder FenderBender *Bid $150*

Post Number 21 Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff *Bid $60*

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Bidder flynm *Bid $600*

Post Number 39 Donor: Kyle 1974 
Description: TLD 15 and falcon rod
Bidder: raz1056 *Bid $125*

Post Number 42 Donor: Billystyx 
Description: #1 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 42 Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50 *

Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 64 Donor Piledriver 
Description: 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Bidder oilfield *Bid $1000*

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder raz1056 *Bid $250*

Post Number 66 Donor Billystyx 
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $300*

Post Number 80 Donor Galvbay 
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Bidder Trodery *Bid $200*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Bidder *Bid (500 minimum start)*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Bidder TXPalerider *Bid $150*

Post Number 91 Donor Endtuition 
Description Duck call and pen 
Bidder trogen13 *Bid $250*

Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Great White Fisherman *Bid $250*

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $100*

Post Number 107 Donor Chris Raz Family
Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS
Bidder gwmican *Bid $135*

Post Number 116 Donor rippin lips 
Description: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack
Bidder Bentman *Bid $200*

Post Number 120 Donor Gris 
Description: Round of golf for 4 at Timber Creek (Mon-Th)
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder ynggun *Bid $35*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder fishnut *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip
Bidder 22century *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.
Bidder Big Jimmie *Bid $50*
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: E. Gemini Click Pen White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..
Bidder Miss Dixie *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor portalto
Description: Rum cake
Bidder Chickenboy *Bid $132*

Post Number 157 Donor Flatscat
Description: Saltwater flies (6)
Bidder Oliverweagle *Bid $75*

Post Number 181 Donor Barbless
Description: Weekend Hog hunt for 3
Bidder KILT610 *Bid $150*

Post Number 194 Donor WillieP
Description: 2cool hitch cover
Bidder RC'smom *Bid $50*

Post Number 199 Donor Capt.Juarez
Description: Trinity/East bay fishing trip
Bidder fishstickman *Bid $425
*


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

*Norton Multi-oil stone.......*

This is the type of stones you see in the meat business. Well, it was back in the day when I used to cut meat. This is the actual unit that you see in the picture. It is used, but very little. It has three stones in it. A coarse, a medium and a fine. It has a trough in the bottom for your oil, so when you roll the stones, the oil will already be on them.

I'll clean it up and have my wonderful wife ship it to who-ever get's it and I'll take care of the shipping.

Sorry I am late, but I just saw this and this is what I could come up with at the moment.

The unit itself is around 16 inches long, the stones are 11 and a 1/2 inches long and are re-placeable. The real kicker is, that it was made right here in the Good Ol U.S.A.

We'll start the bid at 50 dollars.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Hitch Cover*

$75 for the hitch cover.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

I still can't believe I'm getting that offshore fishing trip for $600!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

$50 on #217, the sharpener


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

*question*

if you win a auction item is their a pay pal account or send payment to donor , just trying to find out.


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

BIG JIMMIE said:


> if you win a auction item is their a pay pal account or send payment to donor , just trying to find out.


I can not say forsure, but I believe arrangements can be made for doing so. Mrs B will back online shortly and she should be able to answer this question correctly.


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) $625.00
Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
$265.00
Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
$265.00


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Flynm said:


> I still can't believe I'm getting that offshore fishing trip for $600!


I couldn't either, but you just got bumped. Come on with it!!!!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright R.C.s Mom, I'm bidding to keep my stone. How about 60.00 for the Multi-oil stone? Looks like all the hunters don't need a great stone system for sharpening their knives. So, I'll bid 60.00 to keep it.

Looks like you are bumped now.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Gator gar said:


> Alright R.C.s Mom, I'm bidding to keep my stone. How about 60.00 for the Multi-oil stone? Looks like all the hunters don't need a great stone system for sharpening their knives. So, I'll bid 60.00 to keep it.
> 
> Looks like you are bumped now.


Good Job! $75


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Bid on sharpining stone*

I bid $65.00 on the sharpining stone. Thanks for putting it on the auction. 
Greatwhite fisherman


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Stone sharpner*

Sorry I did not see the bid. $80.00 Thanks


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

$85. I be done now!!! Our soldier program costs us too much or I would bid on everything!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

*sharpining stone*

I bid 86.00


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

*sharpening stone*

$100


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*End is near*

Count your pennies and nickels it's looks like about 45 minutes to the end of the auction!

REMEMBER--It's all for Riley!


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
$300.00
Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
$300.00


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 8, 2008)

*hog hunt*

post#181 -- $200.00 on the hog hunt


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Post Number 199 Donor Capt.Juarez
Description: Trinity/East bay fishing trip
Bidder fishstickman *Bid $500.00*


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

What a great 1st post--Greenie from me!


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Thanks*

I just read through this. I been wanting to take my 11yr son on his first bay trip. I have fished offshore but never in the bay so it will be the first for both of us if we are the lucky ones.
Keith


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

$1001 on Jamaica Beach house


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

My hope is we get to do this again. Ain't 2cool Cool?


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Ouch, last minute bid!


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*EVERYONE A WINNER!*

God Bless EVERYONE! If you were a donor , winning bidder, or a losing bidder, I want to thank you all I'll bet we are ALL going to sleep better knowin g we did what we ALL could to help this little boy and his family.

Ricky and Denise Raz Family
Chris and Cindy Raz
Wayne and Melissa Wauson
Jason and Mariah Raz
Greg and Wendy Mican
Justin Butschek and Sandy Raz


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

And the total is..............??????

Hey everybody, lift Riley and lift his family up in prayer tonight, and tomorrow night and every night........


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

*Final update! Thanks everyone!*

Post Number 2 Donor: raz1056 
Description: Guitar that was signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley, and Kenny Chesney 
Bidder: oilflield *Bid $1,500*

Post Number 15 Donor: Tortuga 
Description: #1 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #2 pen
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $101*

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #3 pen 
Bidder Tracerp *Bid $150 *

Post Number 15 Donor Tortuga 
Description; #4 pen 
Bidder FenderBender *Bid $150*

Post Number 21 Donor Mike in Friendswood 
Description; Express reel services (2) 
Bidder Big Flat Skiff *Bid $60*

Post Number 23 Donor CajunBob & Darlene 
Description Offshore trip for 3 (full day) 
Bidder fCybermania *Bid $625*

Post Number 39 Donor: Kyle 1974 
Description: TLD 15 and falcon rod
Bidder: raz1056 *Bid $125*

Post Number 42 Donor: Billystyx 
Description: #1 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 42 Donor Billystyx 
Description #2 custom Billystyx 
Bidder Piledriver *Bid $350*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #1 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50*

Post Number 59 Donor Captain Jay Baker 
Description #2 Old Hump Lures 
Bidder Chicken Boy *Bid $50 *

Post Number 63 Donor Raysor's wife 
Description Vintage leaded glass windows 
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 64 Donor Piledriver 
Description: 3 night weekend in Jamaica Beach in 4br/3ba Canal Home 
Bidder gwmican *Bid $1001*

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $300*

Post Number 66 Donor Billystyx 
Description COLUMBIA FULLY EMBROIDERY BILLYSTIX SHIRT & CUSTOM BILLYSTIX SPIRAL AT COST 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $300*

Post Number 80 Donor Galvbay 
Description Arizona Ash bowl
Bidder Trodery *Bid $200*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Duck and Goose Hunting lease for 1 person Third coast Outfitters
Bidder *Bid (500 minimum start)*

Post Number 88 Donor Chuck Leaman 
Description Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 
Bidder TXPalerider *Bid $150*

Post Number 91 Donor Endtuition 
Description Duck call and pen 
Bidder trogen13 *Bid $250*

Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $300*

Post Number 102 Donor Budreaux
Description: either the Eagle Cuda 168 or the Humminbird PiranhaMAX 210 
Bidder Tortuga *Bid $100*

Post Number 107 Donor Chris Raz Family
Description: Garmin 72 handheld GPS
Bidder gwmican *Bid $135*

Post Number 116 Donor rippin lips 
Description: Kemah Boardwalk family fun pack
Bidder Bentman *Bid $200*

Post Number 120 Donor Gris 
Description: Round of golf for 4 at Timber Creek (Mon-Th)
Bidder noo-noo *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga 
Description: A.Dyed Blue Elm Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder ynggun *Bid $35*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: B. Kingsville Mesquite Wood Slimline Twist Pen with Tarpon Clip
Bidder fishnut *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: C. Redwood Burl Twist Pen with Rifle Clip
Bidder 22century *Bid $100*

Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: D. Deluxe Cigar Twist Pen with Inlace Blue Swirl Acrylic Blank.
Bidder Big Jimmie *Bid $50*
Post Number 123 Donor Tortuga
Description: E. Gemini Click Pen White and Blue Swirl Inlace Acrylic Blank..
Bidder Miss Dixie *Bid $75*

Post Number 123 Donor portalto
Description: Rum cake
Bidder Chickenboy *Bid $132*

Post Number 157 Donor Flatscat
Description: Saltwater flies (6)
Bidder Oliverweagle *Bid $75*

Post Number 181 Donor Barbless
Description: Weekend Hog hunt for 3
Bidder sasquatch *Bid $200*

Post Number 194 Donor WillieP
Description: 2cool hitch cover
Bidder RC'smom *Bid $50*

Post Number 199 Donor Capt.Juarez
Description: Trinity/East bay fishing trip
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $500*

Post Number 217 Donor Gator Gar
Description: Sharpening Stone
Bidder Seaweed * Bid $100*


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> And the total is..............??????
> 
> Hey everybody, lift Riley and lift his family up in prayer tonight, and tomorrow night and every night........


The grand total as I have it at this point is $8140


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

YEAH! I finally got a GalvBay bowl 


Now, How do I pay for it?


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Hitch Cover*

I think I got the hitch cover at $75? Post #218


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Man got tied up and just got home, I was going to swoop in on a few things at the last minute.

At least I got one of them cool pens.

Where do I send a check?

Matt


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Well, I just got back from Rockport, and I see that it's all over.

The fat lady has sung! (That'd be me I guess, LOL!)

*If you have the winning bid on any of the auction items, please take the following steps as soon as possible:*

1) Please make out your check out for the winning amount payable to: *Riley Rhoden Benefit Fund*.

2) Please put your *2Cool board name* at the TOP LEFT side of the check.

3) Please put the name of the *item* you won at the *bottom "memo" part* of the check. *If there is more than 1 or a similar item* (like fishing trips, hunting trips), please also put the donor's name so we won't get the items confused.

4) Mail your check to:

*PRATT*
*4303 Leyland Ct.*
*Pearland, TX 77584*

When I verify that the check has been received, I'll send a PM to the donor of the item with the "go-ahead" to get with the winner and make arrangements to transfer the item, schedule the trip, or whatever is necessary.

Donors, please to not ship anything until I let you know the check has been received. Everyone has put in a lot of work on Riley's auction, and we want to be sure that his benefit fund receives all of the money that has been pledged.

Thanks to all of you. You are GREAT!

Mrs. B


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

raz1056 said:


> I think I got the hitch cover at $75? Post #218


 Yes you did, sorry for missing it as I was adding it all up I thought someone had bid higher one it, but forgot to check.

Please everyone check the list and make sure I did have any other screw ups!


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

I won the Jamaica Beach house 3 night stay, post #64. Please PM me with instructions on sending payment.


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

gwmican said:


> I won the Jamaica Beach house 3 night stay, post #64. Please PM me with instructions on sending payment.


Nevermind, I just saw Mrs Backlasher's post on how to pay.


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Address please for the check for 1,100.00. I will have it in the mail tuesday morning.
Post Number 99 Donor Bentman 
Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $300*

Post Number 65 Donor Tinyrogerd01 
Description Galveston Bay/Jetty Area Big Fish Trip 
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $300*

Post Number 199 Donor Capt.Juarez
Description: Trinity/East bay fishing trip
Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $500*


----------



## gwmican (Nov 10, 2006)

jenkins1200 said:


> Address please for the check for 1,100.00. I will have it in the mail tuesday morning.
> Post Number 99 Donor Bentman
> Description Galveston bay Fishing trip for 3
> Bidder Jenkins1200 *Bid $300*
> ...


Mrs Backlasher posted instructions on how to make payment on post #248 .


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Please see info on how to make check payable and where to mail check in my post above, #248.

Mrs. B


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to all.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome job everyone who was involved. My hats off this is way 2cool! God bless everyone. Makes me glad to be a member!!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Mailed the check today. (I think)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Check Mailed!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Check Mailed!


me too.....


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

check sent 7-21


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

In the mail 7/21.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Today I received checks from:

Tortuga
raz1056
chickenboy

Totaling: $1,034

I've sent PMs to these three folks, and PMs to the donors of the items they had the winning bid on.

I've advised Riley's grandmother Libby that I'll make a copy of the checks before I deposit them into Riley's Benefit Fund and mail the copies to her so she can have the names and addresses.

I'll try to keep up with these notices on a daily basis.

My heart is full of joy for the way everyone has responded to this beautiful little boy's needs. I've met him and his family. Riley truly is a wonderful child, and his family is super, too.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mrs. B,

My check is in an addressed envelope on my desk. I will drop it in the mail this evening or in the morning.


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mrs. B

I mailed my check this morning.


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

In the mail......7/23/08


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

My check went out, how are you andling shipping? I wrote a note saying let me know how much it was and I would cover it.

Matt


----------



## jenkins1200 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Today I received checks from:
> 
> Tortuga
> raz1056
> ...


Mrs. B
Do you have an update?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I've opened today's mail, and I'm still in the process of sending PMs to the items donors and those who sent the checks. It would help if I didn't keep losing my internet - it seems to go in and out with the wind or something.

Anyway, I'll go ahead and give the update on the checks I received today.

If these folks have the winning bid on your auction item, please use this post as the "go ahead" to send their items, or schedule their trips, or whatever is necessary. Maybe that will work and I won't have to send out a bunch of PMs.

Today I received checks from:

Jenkins1200 for items in Post #65, #99, and #199 totaling $1,100

Big Jimmie for item in Post #123, Pen D for $50

"noo-noo" (Capt. Ken Sabin) for items in Post #63 and #120 totaling $200

Oliverweagle for item in Post #157 for $75

gwmican for items in Post #64 and #107 totaling $1,136

ynggun for item in Post #123, Pen A for $35

*The checks received today total $2,596.*

*This is GREAT! If you haven't mailed the check for the items you won in the auction, please go to my Post #248 for instructions and mailing address.*


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Today I received checks from:

Bentman for item in Post #116 (donor Rippin Lips) Kemah Boardwalk Family Pack for $200

Trodery for item in Post #80 (donor Galvbay) Arizona Ash Bowl for $200

Tracerp for item in Post #15 (donor Tortuga) Pen #3 for $150

Fishnut for item in Post #123 (donor Tortuga) Pen B for $75

Miss Dixie for item in Post #123 (donor Tortuga) Pen E for $75

I'll send out the PMs regarding these later today.

*The total for today's checks received is $700.*

Recap:
Tue: $1,034
Wed: $2,596
Thu: $700
Today I'll make a deposit to Riley Rhoden Benefit Fund for the 3 day's checks for *$4,330*.

Great going so far, folks! If you haven't mailed your check for the auction item(s) you won, please see my post #248 with instructions and mailing address.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just got back into Alvin and my check book. My check will be in the Mail Friday afternoon. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Just got it in the mail. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Trogen13 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok got mine in the mail also Mrs. B..

Total of $250.00 ck 1015 sent to the address form you post.
Can't wait to get it. If it is in the Houston area I can pick it up one weekend to help save cost or I will pay for shipping through my own ups account. Just let me know via e-mail or call 281-433-0603.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Today I received checks from:

Piledriver for items in Post #42 (donor BillyStix) 2 custom BillyStix rods for $700

Seaweed for item in Post #217 (donor Gator Gar) Knife Sharpening Stone for $100

22century for item in Post #123 (donor Tortuga) Pen C for $100

Fenderbender for item in Post #15 (donor Tortuga) Pen #4 for $150

*These checks total $1,050.*

This brings the total received to date to $5,380.

For those winning bidders who haven't mailed your check yet, please go to post #248 and see my instructions for your check and the mailing address. And thank you so much for your donations and contributions to little Riley's Benefit Fund.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Today I received checks from:

Cybermania for item in Post #23 (donor CajunBob & Darlene) Full-Day Offshore Fishing Trip for $625

Trogen13 for item in Post #91 (donor Endtuition) Duck Call & Pen for $250

Big Flat Skiff for item in Post #21 (donor Mike in Friendswood) Express Reel Services (2) for $60

*Today's checks total $935.*

*Total amount received through today is $6,315.*


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Mrs B you are 2 cool God Bless you.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, Bob. And you are 2 Sweet!

For those of you who had the winning bids for the 5 custom made pens (made by Tortuga) that I posted the photo of, those are the pens we called A,B,C,D, and E - I did NOT get those mailed out today as I had hoped. My next opportunity will be Monday evening, and I'll try really hard to get them in the mail to you then. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The Tortuga pens A,B,C,D & E were sent out in the mail yesterday evening. I hope you really enjoy writing with them. They're beautiful.

Shipping/handling expenses were covered by a contribution from Belinda. Thanks again, Belinda!


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

*Thank you*

I just wanted to say thank you again for everything yall have done for Riley. He is an amazing little boy and I learn so much from him every day. Thank you so much for your support and prayers.
Riley, Rachel, and Pat


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Pat,

It's apparent that Riley is a blessing to you and your family (that little one is confident in the love he receives from his family, and it makes a BIG difference in his recovery). But he also is a blessing to us. We have received a big blessing from being able to do something for him.

Mrs. B


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Checks received:

TXPalerider for item in Post #88 (Donor Chuck Leaman) $150 for Dove Hunting lease for 1 person 

Oilfield for item in Post #2 (Donor raz1056) $1,500 for guitar signed by Toby Keith, Brad Paisley and Kenny Chesney.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*Here's a QUICK bid-em-up for you!*

"Jenkins1200" had a very generous winning bid on THREE (count 'em... 3) fishing trips that were put up for auction to benefit little Riley. Check for full amount of all 3 fishing trips has been received and deposited to Riley's Benefit Fund.

HOWEVER, Jenkins1200 has contacted me to let me know he is unable to take the trips in the proposed timeframe. So now he wants to *donate all 3 fishing trips back* so YOU WONDERFUL FOLKS can have a chance to bid on them again. This will generate additional funds for Riley and his family.

*This mini-auction will end THIS Saturday, August 2, at NOON.*

The fishing trips are:

*Trip #1 - Donated by "tinyrogerd01" in Post #65* (look at Post #65 for details), a Galveston Bay/Jetty Area "Big Fish Trip." Tiny stated that he's not a licensed guide, but he'll give you a fun fishing trip, nonetheless! *Minimum bid of $100 for this trip.*

*Trip #2 - Donated by "Bentman" in Post #99* (look at Post #99 for details), a Galveston Bay fishing trip for 3 people, during the week only. *Minimum bid of $150 for this trip.*

*Trip #3 - Donated by Capt. Brent Juarez in Post #199* (look at Post #199 for details), a Trinity/East Bay Fishing Trip. *Minimum bid of $350 for this trip.*

Let's get the bidding started on these, as our time for bidding is short!

Mrs. B


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Trip 1 : bid 100.00


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

*Let's set the minimum bid on ALL these trips to $100* since our time is short, and since the minimum was met on the original auction.

Go for it, folks!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Trip 2 - $100

Trip 3 - $100


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

$200 for Trip #1


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Trip #3- 300.00


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

Trip #1 $250


Looking to take my 12 year old out with me!


----------



## Saltwater Assassin (Aug 18, 2004)

*Trip #2*

Put my bid on Trip #2 for $200.00


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

And the winners are:

Trip #1 - AndySipowitz for $250

Trip #2 - Saltwater Assassin for $200

Trip #3 - plastics man for $300

*Please see Post #248 for details about how to make your check payable, and notations on it, and where to mail it.*

Thanks bunches, that's another $750 for Riley and his family!

Mrs. B


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

AndySipowitz said:


> Trip #1 $250
> 
> Looking to take my 12 year old out with me!


If you don't mind me taking my 10 year old.. we'll have a blast letting them catch all the fish!!!

Look at your calendar for August 23rd, I am busy the next two weekeds.. September, right now, is completely open for me though... And that is prime time Tarpon fishing BTW...

I'll pay for a bay or jetty trip, but if you want to split the costs and take a chance at some Tarpon, we could do that also..

Congrats on the trip and thanks for help this baby boy out!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Let's get those last few checks mailed in so I can deposit them into Riley's Benefit Fund.

The specifics are in Post #248 of this thread.

Thanks so much for your participation, folks!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Yesterday evening I received the following checks:

Sasquatch for item donated "Hog Hunt" for $200

Plastics man for item donated "Fishing Trip #3" by Capt. Juarez for $300

Donors and winners, please get together to determine specifics. I had to stop sending PMs because it became very time consuming.

Thanks for all the donations and contributions to Riley's Benefit Fund.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry. I forgot to post a couple of days ago that I received the following check:

Andy Sipowitz check for $250 for Trip #1, donated by tinyrogerd01, jetty fishing trip.


----------

